# Celeste is here! ✨



## MayorGong (May 15, 2020)

Hi, Celeste is in Namu! (no meteorshower this time)

I will open for a bit, 3 persons at time.

Please, be kind and leave via airport 
Just post here and I will send you a dodo code~


Tips not necessary, but always appreciated ￼ my wishlist

There are a few free diy's around the fenced zone, feel free to take or change them so others can pick too ☺


PS: If you need anything or would like me to craft something you see in my island send me a PM. I will be more than happy to help~


----------



## xara (May 15, 2020)

joined the queue, ty!


----------



## MayorGong (May 15, 2020)

xara said:


> joined the queue, ty!


It's my first time using the turnip website. Hope it works well ^^


----------



## helbels (May 15, 2020)

i’d like to come if that’s alright!


----------



## Fye (May 15, 2020)

Omw right now and I'm bringing the classic library wall DIY room your wishlist


----------



## MayorGong (May 15, 2020)

helbels said:


> i’d like to come if that’s alright!


Sure! Did you enter via de link?


----------



## Baroque (May 15, 2020)

I’m in the queue right now. You wouldn’t happen to have a meteor shower as well, would you? :O


----------



## Vadim (May 15, 2020)

I'll bring the cherry lamp DiY!


----------



## MayorGong (May 15, 2020)

Baroque said:


> I’m in the queue right now. You wouldn’t happen to have a meteor shower as well, would you? :O


There are some shooting stars! But Isabelle did not mention anything so Im not sure


----------



## Baroque (May 15, 2020)

MayorGong said:


> There are some shooting stars! But Isabelle did not mention anything so Im not sure



Do you mind if I stick around to wish upon some stars, then? :O


----------



## MayorGong (May 15, 2020)

Baroque said:


> Do you mind if I stick around to wish upon some stars, then? :O


Sure! Feel free to make some wishes


----------



## Manon_Despoina (May 15, 2020)

Thank you for hosting all this! I have just started using online play so this is a great starting experience!


----------



## MayorGong (May 15, 2020)

Locking the queue for a bit ; ;


----------



## mistakenolive (May 15, 2020)

Bringing the classic library wall diy.


----------



## Baroque (May 15, 2020)

Thanks a bunch! Got another wand DIY but she’s almost out of worthless wand DIYs to give me XD


----------



## ladymidnight (May 15, 2020)

Thank you for hosting, it was lovely!!


----------



## MayorGong (May 29, 2020)

Celeste is back


----------



## Green17 (May 29, 2020)

Hello, can i come ?


----------



## Barney (May 29, 2020)

Thank you!


----------



## MayorGong (May 29, 2020)

Green17 said:


> Hello, can i come ?


Sure! You can enter via de link in the description ☺


----------



## Opal (May 29, 2020)

Can I come please?


----------



## xSany (May 29, 2020)

Hey, i am new to New Horizons but not to the Animal Crossing franchise, i would love to visit if you're available. I am not sure if i been star fragments to get a DIY from her but i would like to try. =)


----------



## MayorGong (May 29, 2020)

Sure! You can visit! 
There is no meteor shower but you will get a new recipe ^^


----------



## bluemusicgrl (May 29, 2020)

I would love to visit and chat with Celeste


----------



## rengetsu (May 29, 2020)

Thank you! I brought an orange rose


----------



## MayorGong (May 29, 2020)

rengetsu said:


> Thank you! I brought an orange rose


Thank you so much for the rose sweetie


----------



## MayorGong (Jun 1, 2020)

Celeste is back to Namu, this time with meteorshower


----------



## adripiedri (Jun 1, 2020)

i'd love to come for celeste and wish on a few stars - i wont stay too long ^_^


----------



## Salomebibouland (Jun 1, 2020)

Ouuh I would love to come get some stars


----------



## telluric (Jun 1, 2020)

I'd love to come visit! Edit: joined turnipexchange queue


----------



## drchoo (Jun 1, 2020)

Would like to wish some stars!


----------



## MayorGong (Jun 1, 2020)

adripiedri said:


> i'd love to come for celeste and wish on a few stars - i wont stay too long ^_^


Sure! Feel free to stay as long as you need!

	Post automatically merged: Jun 1, 2020



Salomebibouland said:


> Ouuh I would love to come get some stars


Ohhh sure! 

	Post automatically merged: Jun 1, 2020

I got an error. Please, if you were already on my island, PT me so I can send you the new dodo code


----------



## Kawaiikiwi (Jun 1, 2020)

oooo would love to stop by!


----------



## xMartin (Jun 1, 2020)

I'd like to make some wishes if you're open !


----------



## AtomicNyx (Jun 1, 2020)

May I stop by to make some wishes?? ^.^


----------



## MayorGong (Jun 1, 2020)

Closing the queue for a bit ☺
I will be sending the dodo code in order owo


----------



## Rize (Jun 1, 2020)

I’d love to stop by too pls ^^


----------



## MayorGong (Jun 1, 2020)

Closed. Thank you for visiting! ☺


----------



## MayorGong (Jun 10, 2020)

Celeste is back


----------



## faithmads (Jun 10, 2020)

hi!!! would you mind if i came? thank u so much (-:


----------



## Fenix (Jun 10, 2020)

I'd like to visit!


----------



## amaroxco (Jun 10, 2020)

Hi! I would like to come visit


----------



## Bosmer (Jun 10, 2020)

Hi! I'd like to visit if its possible?


----------



## dreamcrossing (Jun 10, 2020)

hi! i'd love to come over


----------



## lexa7 (Jun 10, 2020)

Hello! I would love to come stop by


----------



## anne17 (Jun 10, 2020)

I'd love to come!


----------



## SarahSays (Jun 10, 2020)

Hi there! 

Thanks for hosting! Id love to come by, if possible! 

Sarah from Kapalua


----------



## MilaBanana (Jun 10, 2020)

Hi can I still come please


----------



## MayorGong (Jun 10, 2020)

MilaBanana said:


> Hi can I still come please


Sure! Is still open ^^


----------



## Yorli (Jun 10, 2020)

would love to visit please


----------



## MayorGong (Jun 23, 2020)

Celeste is back~ I will open for a few


----------



## GEEBRASS (Jun 23, 2020)

Would love to stop by! G-Brass from CHUD Heap!


----------



## Anblick (Jun 23, 2020)

Ooh could I stop in?


----------



## Jillenium (Jun 23, 2020)

Cld I come too please? Mama from jillville


----------



## yehves (Jun 23, 2020)

Hi! I'd like to visit! I'll give you an NMT : )


----------



## MayorGong (Jun 23, 2020)

Ahh closed the queue for a bit


----------

